# Diet, training or cardio. What's better?



## Sully (Oct 18, 2016)

Resistance Training, Not Starving Yourself or "Cardio" is Key to Successful Fat (!) Loss -- Metabolic Stress Appears to Determine Improvements in Body Composition & Health - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone

First off, it's an analysis study, and you guys know I'm not huge on those. They have problems and the conclusions, many times, need to be taken with a grain of salt. This one seems to be slightly better done than most, and isn't trying to convince you that there's some sort of miracle secret, which is encouraging. And it's not a study on trained individuals, which may effect how applicable it is for us. Just  wanted to put that all out there ahead of time. 

They draw a few interesting conclusions, many of which are pretty self evident to anyone that trains and uses gear. The one biggest take away I got from it wasn't even really mentioned. The overall theme of the study is one that anyone who's ever tried to lose a lot of weight already knows: Diet is always the most important factor. You can't out train your fork. 

Anyways, give it a read. And as always, feel free to discuss.


----------

